# How 'bout that Berk! (Warrior Pouches)



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I know this is the band and tubes section... but right in the middle of bands or tubes lies a pouch.

Sure laminated costs more... but man do they handle and last! And the feel and control is superb.

All that said my first Warrior Pouches were gifts from SSF members. Full disclosure- I am and always will biases toward SSF memebers. Y'all are the best!

But Berk, A.K.A. Warrior Pouches, is the best service I have ever had. And that says a lot since I have had all really great service From Pocket Predator, Simple Shot, Matt Redding, and many more.

If you are new making band sets or an old hand... do yourself a solid and try these.

Thanks, Berk.
Thanks, SSF peoples.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Berk is one heck of a guy, always a pleasure doing business with him.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

And ole Noah Ray is a fine one do transact with.

Don't get me wrong I love to make my stuff out of "discarded" material and item. I have some thin leather/leather-like material I cut off of something... I makes excellent pouches. But after a 1,000 rnds it is stretched out of wack... and I do not draw hard weight either. 5.5" active band for a 24" or 26" draw. 400% max.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I like Warrior pouches - Berk is great to do business with.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

He set out to build an awesome pouch and did just that. Top shelf!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks for sharing MakoPat


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

It has always been a pleasure when dealing with Berk. Great service and quick responses. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Wreck-it (Mar 25, 2019)

I like warrior pouches. They seem to last forever.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Just when I was getting good at making pouches from "urban leather" (fake suede scraps and duct tape) along comes Mako Pat and opens up a whole 'nother can of worms. Can't imagine what he is going to suggest next. Maybe making bands from resistance tubes instead of chaining rubber bands together?


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Warrior pouches are awesome! Berk's customer service is superb. Tell him what you are looking for and he will give you suggestions and even throw you a few extras to try. I love the roo samurai pouch they last forever!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I'm horribly addicted to the microfiber Samurai's (I blame SamuraiSamoht because he gifted me one with my first slingshot). I think I have a lifetime supply, but will probably still end up getting more! Saw he just made some Navy Seals in the microfiber! They're on my next to try list.


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Wow! Thank you Patrick and everyone else for their kind words.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Hope you don't mind me jumping on your waggon, but my Warrior Roo Knight's arrived today. Amazing service and quality as you all know already. But my first order and only eight days from order to banded and tubed. Out to shoot them very soon as I can't wait.


----------

